# Install old Skype on Windows 10 phone?



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi, guys! Do you know if it is possible to install the old Skype app for Windows Phone 8.1 on a Windows 10 phone instead of Skype Preview? I hope there is a way to do it, as Skype Preview is cr*p right now. It makes more problems now than few months ago. Since one month ago it has issues with video calls, and since less than a week it has issues with audio too.

I have tried to usual Skype from here, but it would always give my this error message.



> Can't install app
> 
> There's a problem with this app. Check the package, or contact there person who gave it to you for help.

Click to collapse



Thank you in advance!


----------



## djtonka (Mar 19, 2017)

It won't connect to the serwer anyway


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Are you sure about that? Because my father still has Skype on his Windows Phone 8.1 phone, and it works really well for him. Maybe some older version won't connect right now, but there latest version should work fine. The version for which I have found the xap file is 2.32.0.48. This entry entry at appx4fun was updated in December 14, 2016.

I too expected the old Skype to stop working by now, but it's still alive and kicking, while I'm seeing issue with the Skype Preview app on daily basis.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## djtonka (Mar 19, 2017)

I am not sure that is why I did told it to you


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

I still think that it should be possible to make the old Skype work on w10m. Maybe it's going to be shut down soon, maybe it's going to work only few more weeks, or perhaps even less, but even that would be better than having to deal with that buggy hell of Skype Preview app...

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## djtonka (Mar 19, 2017)

sure, waste more time


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

I understand you point of view, but if somebody knows how to do this, or if somebody has the correct .xap file, I don't see how would that be a waste of time. With the right file I'm asking for it would be done in few minutes.

Please, if there is somebody who can tell something helpful, please do. Of course, an answer like "that can't be fine because of that and that" would be useful too. Only as far as I can see, djtonka doesn't know whether this can be done or not.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 19, 2017)

1 - Version 2.32.0.48 is the last for WP8.1.
2 - I have no issue to deploy Skype 2.32.0.48 on my 950XL.
3 - Your phone is interrop unlock because xap use ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES.


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

Thank you for your reply! So what I need to do is to get the latest InteropTool, install it on my phone, and then within the InteropTool which will show up in the Settings to enable installing apps from xap files? And then it should work?

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## dxdy (Mar 19, 2017)

garisa said:


> and then within the InteropTool which will show up in the Settings to enable installing apps from xap files? And then it should work?

Click to collapse



not needed, just interop unlock cap enabled


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

And for that I'm gonna have to download Application Deployment tool? Asking just in case, to know if there is a quicker way.

Thank you very much for helping.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## garisa (Mar 19, 2017)

dxdy said:


> not needed, just interop unlock cap enabled

Click to collapse



Oh, and can you tell me his to do it?  I tried it with interop Tools, but that would only work for x5x devices.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## dxdy (Mar 20, 2017)

Did you ever deployed xap from PC to phone?


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

No, I have never done that. By the way, I have noticed that you have replied to me in the thread vcREG: lumia reg editor + interop unlock. Now Supports X50 device interop unlock too, so I will keep the discussion there from now on.


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> 1 - Version 2.32.0.48 is the last for WP8.1.
> 
> 2 - I have no issue to deploy Skype 2.32.0.48 on my 950XL.
> 
> 3 - Your phone is interrop unlock because xap use ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES.

Click to collapse



Could you share with me the xap file for Skype which you have used? Just in case if there's something wrong with mine, which was downloaded from appx4fun.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

So it really always that I need to use another xap file. As dxdy suggested in another thread, it could be that this xap file is encrypted, and that I need a patched xap file.

Does anybody hear have a patched Skype xap?

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 20, 2017)

Microsoft Skype_v2.32.0.48.xap


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you very much for this xap file. I have tried to install the old Skype on the phone right away, but Skype haven't shown up in the app list. I just copied the xap file to the SD card, and tapped on it, and chose the option to install the app. I haven't seen any error message this time though. I tried it several times, after restarts, and with different settings in Interop Tools. Still not showing up.

I have also tried to do this with Skype Preview being uninstalled. How about you, do you have both version of Skype on your Lumia 950, or you had to choose between those two? Or you chose not to use Skype Preview after making the old Skype work.

Could that be that I the phone hasn't been interop unlocked yet?

Again, thanks you very much, guys, for helping!

Sent from mTalk


----------



## dxdy (Mar 20, 2017)

garisa said:


> Thank you very much for this xap file. I have tried to install the old Skype on the phone right away, but Skype haven't shown up in the app list. I just copied the xap file to the SD card, and tapped on it, and chose the option to install the app. I haven't seen any error message this time though. I tried it several times, after restarts, and with different settings in Interop Tools. Still not showing up.

Click to collapse



no, you must deploy XAP file from PC to phone (phone must connected via USB)
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71269427&postcount=264

use tool from step 4


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

And in that case interop unlock wouldn't be necessary? (I mean hypothetically.)

Thanks, I will look into that tomorrow evening, or the day after.  I won't be able to try it sooner.

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------



## dxdy (Mar 20, 2017)

garisa said:


> And in that case interop unlock wouldn't be necessary? (I mean hypothetically.)
> 
> Thanks, I will look into that tomorrow evening, or the day after.  I won't be able to try it sooner.
> 
> Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone

Click to collapse



no, interop unlock is necessary. for most xap files, interop not needed, just developer enabled in settings. but for some apps interop is necessary


----------



## garisa (Mar 20, 2017)

Ok. Oh, and is it normal that in my case after the phone was restarted, interop unlock goes off, and I need to turn it on again? How does it act on your phones that came with Windows Phone 8.1?

Sent from mTalk on Windows 10 phone


----------

